# Reps for itdepot.com?



## DirtDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey everybody i am beginning my i5 2500k and GTX570 based build. Im thinking of starting off by ordering my Case and SMPS first from the itdepot.com. Ill try getting the rest locally. So it will be great if some of u share experiences of ordering stuff from itdepot. I live in Hyderabad and itdepot in Chennai based, im worried that the cabinet will get damaged/dented during shipping.   Will they take back the dented cabinet?

The following will be ordered from itdepot:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Cabinet*
|CM 690 II Advanced-With window|5855
*SMPS*
|Corsair 650TX|5570
*Shipping*
|Surface|500
|
*Total*
|11925
Here are the rest of the components that would go into the build. Most of these ill try to get locally.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|i5 2500k|11700*|Ill OC it 6-7 months down the line. Ill get the cpu cooler then.
*Motherboard*
|MSI P67A-GD55|10200*| Relatively low price + sli support + Good reviews
*Gfx Card*
|Palit Sonic Platinum GTX570|22000*| Non-ref design + 
coolest temps
 + Second highest clocked 570 out there. I wanted either this or the asus Direct Cu II one. Only Palit is available.  
*RAM*
|G.Skill/Corsair XMS 4Gb single module|2700*| Ill add another 4Gb later for duel channel
*PSU*
|Corsair 650TX|5570| Will power this config with 5 HDDs. I checked with power supply calculators.
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced-With window|5855|Great looks, ventilation + HDD dock is a big plus.
*Shipping*
|As of now, only for case + PSU|500
|
*Total*
|58525
* on price means its only an estimate or online price. Actual price with local dealers could be higher or lower.

The things not on the list are already with me eg: 22" monitor, HDDs, 9600Gt(as PhysX card),DVD-R/W, UPS and other stuff.

Initial Budget was 55k. I overshot by 3k, but its ok as long as it doesn't cost a paisa more.

This entire config is open to review and changes.: 

The primary purposes of this build are:

-->Gaming/HD playback
-->24*7 uptime (for downloading)
-->Virtualization

*Thanks a lot for helping me build this..*


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 26, 2011)

If the Cabinet is dented during shipping, sure they will take back.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats good. Thanks for replying.
Do u know about the quality of packaging such online stores do for big things like cabinet? Is it put in another bigger box..because ill be ordering the SMPS too..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, they'll pack it with utmost care and usually they put the product's in another cartons to avoid any damage while shipping. Cabby will also comes with separate carton from usual packaging. So please stop worrying a lot.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

Heh heh..ok thanks. So the packaging will be fine.
What do u think about rest of the config/prices?


----------



## narendra4u (Apr 26, 2011)

price little high


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

narendra4u said:


> price little high



For which components?


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 26, 2011)

OP: Stay away from itdepot.com.
I ordered a NZXT Phantom cabinet in February, and they took 2 weeks to let me know that they did not have it in stock, that too after I called them repeatedly. And their customer support is not that great, as they are least bothered by your order.
Just for testing the waters, I sent them a mail asking about the NZXT Phantom before ordering. They did not reply to me at all, but increased its price by 200 bucks the very next day.
Getting the cabinet from deltapage.in is way better as they replaced my HAF X 942 when it got damaged in shipping. 
Also look at primeabgb. They ship your order the same day as they get the payment.
Look at Antec alternatives for you PC case, you may like it.
In your config, are you not buying any I/O devices?


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 26, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> OP: Stay away from itdepot.com.
> I ordered a NZXT Phantom cabinet in February, and they took 2 weeks to let me know that they did not have it in stock, that too after I called them repeatedly. And their customer support is not that great, as they are least bothered by your order.



Thats bad! Itdepot are quoting the cheapest prices on the SMPS(corsair 650TX) but the CM 690 II advanced is available at other places too. Corsair 650tx is not less than 6500 and then shipping extra at other online stores. 



lordirecto said:


> Look at Antec alternatives for you PC case, you may like it.
> In your config, are you not buying any I/O devices?


I went through a lot of cases(including Antec ones) but CM 690 II advanced fits my requirement best. Also it has a HDD sata port. I need that. As for the I/O, in the first post i hav mentioned that i have other components with me already from my last build.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 27, 2011)

^
How about SMC international? Here is the thing. If you want to place an order with itdepot, place the order before you ask them about stocks. As they are likely to raise prices if they feel there is demand for their stock.
But I still do not recommend itdepot.

About your gfx card, do you just want to go for Nvidia alone? Im asking if you prefer nvidia.

When picking a card like 570, you have the option to go for 3-4 way SLI. But we have seen that SLI does not scale as much as CrossfireX when you go for more than 1 card.

Hence if you have plans to upgrade to a 2 or more gfx config, try to go with ATi cards as they give you much better scaling.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^
> How about SMC international? Here is the thing. If you want to place an order with itdepot, place the order before you ask them about stocks. As they are likely to raise prices if they feel there is demand for their stock.
> But I still do not recommend itdepot.



Well one incident happen to you doesn't mean that the whole shop is full of thieves. I myself purchased few products and that is the reason i suggest that for you, at the time of your purchase.



lordirecto said:


> About your gfx card, do you just want to go for Nvidia alone? Im asking if you prefer nvidia.
> 
> When picking a card like 570, you have the option to go for 3-4 way SLI. But we have seen that SLI does not scale as much as CrossfireX when you go for more than 1 card.
> 
> Hence if you have plans to upgrade to a 2 or more gfx config, try to go with ATi cards as they give you much better scaling.



This is complete BS. Over past few years the SLI and CF scaling has been improvised to decent mark and still you're saying that CF is better than SLI. If it's multi-GPU, be it ATi or NVIDIA both performs more or less the same. 

Anyday opting for a single GPU is the best solution. If that's the case i prefer OP to go for a 6870 or 6950 2GB, which is single fastest GPU (don't talk abt GTX580 here, way overpriced) also the VFM one.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 27, 2011)

^
Yeah, one incident does not mean that shop is full of thieves. I agree. But how can you justify when they do not inform you for 2 weeks that the cabinet that you ordered is not in stock? It shows they do not have a good management.

The performance difference I am talking about is around 10% between the CFX and SLI. I did read an article on it in anandtech.com. 

And what does VFM stand for?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

VFM = Value For Money

I don't know about your issue but whenever me and my friend placing an order, we got proper reply and good service. So it depends on many factors.

Any links for the reviews you read? CF and SLI both dominates in particular game and it's hard to say it wins or lose. Tight neck to neck performance.


----------

